# Dry Camping In Virginia...where To Go ????



## n2striper

Just wondering where are some good 'dry' camping spots in Virginia? Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I have no clue where to go dry caming in Virgina...but I do know you will LOVE dry camping. It is the best!! IMHO.


----------



## Hokie_PhD

n2striper said:


> Just wondering where are some good 'dry' camping spots in Virginia? Thanks.


Well Virginia is a very big state (as you know) so what do you like? Beach, mountains, plains? Without knowing it's hard to give you ideas.

Personally my choices would be either the eastern shore, or the mountains. But it depends on time of year and what I'm trying to do. To be a little more specific I've always liked the GW national forest. But I also hear there is a really nice park in Blacksburg that is worth going to. Anyway, as long as you go with an open mind, I'm sure you can find lots of nice places to go.


----------



## Tyvekcat

n2striper said:


> Just wondering where are some good 'dry' camping spots in Virginia? Thanks.


Dude: White Rocks is our favorite in Jefferson National Forest. There is a bunch on this end of the state. Worth $300 of diesel to get to? Possibly, if your hard core. White Rocks is no reservations, only $4 a night.

They have restrooms and a dumping station, and pump water. Awesome. In the wilderness near the Va/West Virgina border. 
Jefferson National Forest

They do have picnic tables and swings. Solar power not too good at White Rocks due to the thick canopy of trees. Dry camping is fun


----------



## n2striper

Thanks for the info.


----------



## wingnut

You might want to try the blue ridge parkway. Virginia has three campgrounds on the parkway and all are dry. Otter Creek, Peaks of Otter, and Rocky Knob. they all have a lot of good trails to hike.


----------



## Resqtool844

wingnut said:


> You might want to try the blue ridge parkway. Virginia has three campgrounds on the parkway and all are dry. Otter Creek, Peaks of Otter, and Rocky Knob. they all have a lot of good trails to hike.


Try Skyline Drive also! Big Meadows " Our favorite!" Loft Mountain also.... Big Meadows has a lodge and a snack bar if you don't feel like cooking, and lots of trails to hike, a visitors center, a small gas station, and lots of wild life. They also have a very well stocked store.


----------



## n2striper

Thanks everyone for your info and experience. It is helpful.


----------

